# prejudice against the brits



## masonchard

Hi

Has anybody who has migrated to NZ experienced any prejudice at all from the kiwis or maoris as I have read on another blog that they can be
My children are a bit worried about this as we may be considering a move there
Thanks


----------



## loopylinda

hi there, been living in new zealand (raumati beach) since 18/12/07 and kids have been at their new school since 4th february and not noticed any prejudices against our family at all? in fact, i have mainly been meeting brits here but have just made my first kiwi friend in the playground so feel as though i am getting somewhere. really miss my old mates back home in uk but moved here for a better lifestyle/better education system. yes, you read it right, better education system! you cannot move to new zealand and think it is going to be like uk, it is not! it is a foreign country!


----------



## opawaman

dont worry ,lots of poms/irish out here, great place


----------



## JoziJoe

Prejudice against the Brits : Hmmm, I have to be honest, I have experienced quite a bit of prejudice here. It definitely helps to have your own community, of which the Brits are well presented in numbers.


----------



## familyof5

*Prejudice?*

I moved to NZ in 2007 and have not had any problems. Most of the friends I have made are kiwis and they have gone out of their way to help. I think that when you move to another country you should try and do your best to adapt to their ways and not expect to continue as you did in your home country. When in Rome..... I also dislike the fact that many Brits try and form their own 'Little Brits' clubs. I think that immigrants coming into the UK and doing likewise caused a lot of contention!!!! I think part of the problem when emigrating to a new country is that you are 'the immigrant' and everytime you open your mouth, you become aware that you are different! This is a feeling that you get used to but in no way have the kiwis ever made me feel like that.


----------



## masonchard

Hi
I totally agree about integrating into the local community , we are at present living in the South of France and have also avoided the "brit clubs" as best we can , so do not think that we would be going to NZ with the idea of only socialising with british people


----------



## familyof5

*Prejudice*

Hi,
We love the S France and looked at moving there before we decided on NZ. There are many regions here that remind us of S France and the climate in the North Island is very similar. I think that there is much more prejudice towards the Brits in France than you will ever meet here. Again the French are much more accepting if you try to integrate. Good luck with your move!


----------



## Ferretdw

*Respect !*

Hi there,

I have only spent a limited amount of time in NZ, however my time there I met alot of different people.....Kiwis, Maori, Polynesian, European inc English. As far as the Kiwi's & Maori's go I thought they were a warm friendly bunch as long you respect their culture, history and the fact that it's their Country and not ours, regardless of the fact that the union jack is on their flag. My advice is that if you meet a Maori, show some respect and interest to their heritage and you are on to a winner!. 

I am well aware that immigrants coming into the uk get a hard time both from the populatoin and the government. They must feel scared at best. They too have left their own country presumably to build a better life for themselves as I hope to do in NZ. However, one of the reasons I am moving there is because it's a diferent lifestyle when you are not working. I dont necessarly want it to be 'little Britain' after all the formula in the U.K. just isn't working. heaven forbid that happens in NZ. NZ should stay just the way it is, I'd hate for British ony housing estates to spring up. The next thing you will see is the good old chav! standing on the street corners !!!

I hope to be moving over there October this year or Feb next. So keep the place tidy for me I will be inspecting when I get there!. hehe.

As for the people already out there...YOU LUCKY SODS !

Ian


----------



## Fugitive

We moved to NZ +- 1 year ago. I'm British & have 2 children, one has a learning disability and is really struggling to get settled. There is a bully factor of note at this school and from having spoken to other Expats, this seems to be the "norm" and is quite acceptable. I have also really struggled to get to know the locals. Maybe it is just the town we are living in?


----------



## masonchard

Hi

What town do you live in , are you on the South or North Island
It's a pity that bullying seems to be the norm as I have 2 children who will be attending schools there


----------



## simonz02

NZ, small towns small minds... Best to goto a Co-ed school that is in the City not the suburbs.. in wellington there is many schools to choose from... 
Kids bully in any school/country... so its not such an issue....


----------



## Fugitive

Simonz02


> Kids bully in any school/country... so its not such an issue....


Excellent information coming from someone who is not living in the country or attended any of the schools. Thanks so much for that.

Masonchard, I'm on the North Island. Investigate schools pre placing your kids there. Find out what your options are.


----------



## familyof5

Hi, I'm sorry for those who have kids that have been bullied. My eldest has had some troubles too and I know how much harder this makes it for you feel settled. Unfortunately, it was a British kid that caused problems for us here. My eldest goes to a small rural school and it is excellent, wouldn't want him to go to a city school. My advice would be to research the schools ERO report online and get a good feel for the area you want to live in. I still don't think that it is fair to stereotype a whole counrty because of the actions of a minority. I strongly believe the kiwis etc to be welcoming and friendly.


----------



## Fugitive

To Familyof5 : You're entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. No-one is stereotyping. I'm sorry if that's the way you view it but I cannot change that. My children have a much different situation to yours and my concern is for them.


----------



## familyof5

Hi, I was not relying to your thread specifically, nor saying YOU were stereotyping. I agreed with your advice to check the school and it was not your thread about city schools etc. I am talking about my experiences and what I have seen/experienced here. You are obviously very upset and angry about your situation and I hope it gets resolved soon. Have you spoken to the school? Best of luck in sorting it out.


----------



## Fugitive

I would advise against you making assumptions about other people's emotions. My emotions is not your business whatsoever. As far as I know, I addressed Masonchard's query in the first place. I truly don't know where you came into the equation. So get off my case


----------



## familyof5

*Just happy to be in NZ*

Hi Masonchard, there are a lot of diffrerent experiences and situations. All I can say is that we are HAPPY in NZ, our children love it too and they are progressing very well at school. They swim daily through the summer at the school pool and the playgrounds are adventure playgrounds (not just tarmac!) They have a lot more freedom than they ever did in the UK and as a family we have settled in well, made a lot of friends and have no intentions of returning to the UK. My point is.... it's not all bad!


----------



## Fugitive

Hi Masonchard, as said before, investigate your options well. You don't want a kid coming home with bruises on a regular basis


----------



## oddball

I thought this was an open forum of comparatively friendly people , giving us all advice/information as we have found it , bullying of chidren is met all over the western hemisphere which means suggestions from anywhere could be of help . It has often been found , that whilst the adults are fighting about chidrens problems , the chidren are assailing other windmills together and having a great time , a certain amount of independance needs to be asserted at some time . Colin . p.s. I came into the equation because i wanted to , and as i am not banned i have equal rights to do so as long as i am not abusive to ANYONE .


----------



## Fugitive

Hi Masonchard, there is bullying in the schools against kids of other nationalities. If your kid is somehow compromised in any way (like being shy) it can be exposed to elements you would rather not have in your life. Scruples of immigration is a fine art.


----------



## familyof5

Hi Oddball, agree with you 100%.


----------



## Fugitive

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## oddball

I have a very good memory , but sometimes somewhat short , silence of the lambs ? Would that somehow be related to the tale about the wolf in sheeps clothing ? Lots of Baaa-ing , Bahing ? No , i am not racist , just a conciencious objector to bias .


----------



## Fugitive

Wolf in sheep's clothing? I think the shoe is on the other foot here! Do yourself a favour, watch the movie, then comment. I think this whole little vicious game started because I highlighted something you don't want highlighted. I'll say it again, there's discrimination based on nationality in the schools. Are you the self appointed watchdog around here? Do you dictate what I will say and how I will say it? Or whose advice I should accept? Stop following me. I'll say it again, there's discrimination based on nationality in the schools.


----------



## oddball

*racism in NZ schools*



Fugitive said:


> Hi Masonchard, there is bullying in the schools against kids of other nationalities. If your kid is somehow compromised in any way (like being shy) it can be exposed to elements you would rather not have in your life. Scruples of immigration is a fine art.


 I picked up on an interesting article about bullying by MSN , maybe it is still on sight and perhaps worth a look , no , i am not god and i am not lecturing you or telling you what you should or should be doing . My whole interest in your thread was about concern for your child , having gone through a similar experience when first arriving in Canada many years ago , the concept is that bullies are not racist but 'Power mongers' who pick up on signs that some else can be intimidated , until the victim moves or changes attitude , the bully will continue to 'Get his jollies', total power on a whim . 
Just a concerned human being Colin .


----------



## Fugitive

That's a turnaround in attitude, wow I almost buy it. I think you should go back to your other forum now.

HealthyPlace.com Forums: Viewing forum: Schizoaffective Disorder


----------



## oddball

*racism in NZ*



Fugitive said:


> That's a turnaround in attitude, wow I almost buy it. I think you should go back to your other forum now.
> 
> HealthyPlace.com Forums: Viewing forum: Schizoaffective Disorder


 I can now appreciate why your child has a problem , there is no actual turn around in my attitude , you just appear to have a very wierd way of interpreting people , your choice of forum(above) suits you to a 'T' , maybe you could take some of its advice , but from what i have read in your postings , you find it hard to accept anyones attempt to be of help , you are already so perfect you lash out at random , suffer the poor children to come unto me . Colin


----------



## ????

Hello, I have no imput to contribute about school bullies, but I was wondering if there are marked prejudice/generalizations about thoes from the US living within New Zealand. There may be an intire forum dedicated to this that I'm unaware of...if so, I will take my question there. I would be comming from San Diego, California.


----------



## kaz101

Please be aware of the terms and conditions of this forum - personal comments against another user are NOT allowed. Users can be banned if they do not follow the terms and conditions set out by the forum owner. 

You can always agree to disagree 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Fugitive

??? asked :


> but I was wondering if there are marked prejudice/generalizations about thoes from the US living within New Zealand.]


There's marked prejudice based on Nationality (all nationalities) and the underlying reason seems to be because we're immigrants. It is theorised that there is a conflict between the government policy of encouraging immigraton and the native people who are very xenophobic. NZ lived in isolation for many years before immigration was introduced.

You do not notice this if you are a tourist, not while money is exchanged between tourist and vendor. Once you start living, working and going to school it's a different ballgame. Now I'll probably get trolled by the cliche that this happens wherever immigration takes place. The fact that the country was fairly isolated until as recent as the late nineties, means that the prosperous effect of immigration has not had time to validate itself fully in the minds of Kiwis. This in spite of the fact that it has been very positive in Tax contribution and stimulating the economy. 

At this stage, immigration is very much on pioneering level and we're generally seen as intruders and have to strongly justify our presence, even though we followed a very costly, legal process of immigration. 

The enigma being that the New Zealand born youth leave the country in huge numbers, either permanently or for long periods of time, leaving a noticeable gap in the workforce and a depressed state of skills.

Quarter of NZ's brightest are gone - 12 Mar 2005 - Foreign policy news - NZ Herald


----------



## isle of wighter

*Dont Worry*

Hello,
My family moved over here when i was 9, and i didnt have any problems, everyone wants to be your mate, because you are differant. I did have to repeat myself alot, apparently pom's talk to fast? The kids will be fine, the stories you hear about prejudice from Maori's are not that bad, and i havent heard of any involving kids. You are going to get the occasional idiot where ever you live, but new zealand is a great place.
Good luck with everything.
Katie


----------



## Fugitive

*Proof of bullying at Schools*

At last I can officially back my claim. Below is a link of the violent bullying going on at some schools in Auckland. 



> School Of Hard Knocks
> Girl gangs...kids knocked unconscious in schoolyard attacks...*security guards escorting beaten and bullied girls *home to protect them from further injury and torment. Police say it's up to the school to sort it out. Sound like some rough neighbourhood school in the worst parts of gangland LA.? Try New Zealand. Girls, and girl gangs, are becoming increasingly violent here - a* trend *even being noticed in some primary schools.


Tue 22 Apr: School Of Hard Knocks; Ghetto to Godzone; Army Art; Last Laugh | CLOSE UP | ONE NEWS | tvnz.co.nz


----------



## oddball

Fugitive said:


> At last I can officially back my claim. Below is a link of the violent bullying going on at some schools in Auckland.
> 
> 
> 
> Tue 22 Apr: School Of Hard Knocks; Ghetto to Godzone; Army Art; Last Laugh | CLOSE UP | ONE NEWS | tvnz.co.nz


 Do not want to be or sound intrusive , BUT , are you still on this one way rant ? Should things really be this bad for you in the terrible country of New-Zealand i can only make one suggestion , move . Colin .


----------



## ricardo blue

masonchard said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anybody who has migrated to NZ experienced any prejudice at all from the kiwis or maoris as I have read on another blog that they can be
> My children are a bit worried about this as we may be considering a move there
> Thanks


Hi Masonchard.....hi guys!

I think your concerns are very sensible and indeed warranted!
We spent some time out there a few years back and my daughter still suffers from nightmares caused by the whole experience.
The bullying at her school was atrocious. At breaks they made her wear the head of a dead pig.....and that was just the teachers!

My wife suffered much the same fate. she could go to the local supermarket for a few pieces and end up getting pelted by handfuls of luncheon meat (which is quite popular a product out there) by the locals.

It ended up so bad that my wife and daughter were forced to dye their Ginger hair brown, which never really worked as it came out a sort of reddish green colour making things even worse.

In the end we had to leave. I was a bit disappointed as the locals had been terrific towards myself. They had been very friendly and had made me feel really welcome the whole time I was there. A few of the guys even through a surprise party for me the night before I was leaving, but the end of the day you can't have people treating your family like that....even if they are ginger!

Hope this is of help,

Ricardo Blue


----------



## isle of wighter

Hi Ricardo Blue,
I am so sorry your family went through that, please dont think we are all like that. Can i ask what part of the country you were in??? I assume it was the North Island?


----------



## kaz101

Er anything Ricardo says needs to be taken with a HUGE pinch of salt 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Fugitive

Whilst on the subject of abuse, here's another one that's tops in NZ :

NationMaster - Rape victims (most recent) by country



> DEFINITION: People victimized by sexual assault (as a % of the total population). Data refer to *female population *only. Crime statistics are often better indicators of prevalence of law enforcement and willingness to report crime, than actual prevalence.


Best seen as a comparison between countries where there is a willingness to report crime. Another factor to consider is the size of the population in the countries that are being compared.

NationMaster - Population (most recent) by country


----------



## alaxe120355

*Prejudice against the brits*

I am a Maori living in Australia
I have a few points so please bear with me
I know some of my people Maori and Pakehas are so up them selves,
I must admit they need to grow up Some do think the world start at the very top of the north and end at the far south To me I like to apologise for there
hillybilly ways I myself know it was not a easy decision to up home and move so far I my self is proud you choose nz. With the carry on my MPs are running this country I do think we need new blood and new ideas
I moved over here many years ago My own people called us PLASTIC KIWIS
Traitors etc etc We found that so funny. So we call them hillbillies. so funny
We Kiwi use to tease them and tell them nz was another state of Australia
They in turn said nz had 3 island North Island South Island and West Island
which refered to Australia We kiwis living in Aus.Love to fish we lay the bait
and we reel them in You Brits just watch us kiwis living in Aus
Watch us get up there nose back home so funny I could carry on
but serously some of my people need to growup


----------



## familyof5

Good on ya, we don't all have bad experiences. We love the Kiwis!
There are always good and bad in any race, no matter where you live and as you can see from this thread the Brits have their good and bad too. All I can say is that if you move to another country and you don't like it then move back. You were braver than most to try it but don't torture yourself and become bitter and obsessed.


----------



## Fugitive

Another very interesting article about Child Abuse.

Scoop: Horror child abuse figures won't fix themselves



> "In Opposition, Helen Clark described our *sixth placing in worldwide child abuse statistics *as shameful. Well, things have got worse, not better under her watch, yet her Government refuses to face facts."


New Zealand is shamed by our child abuse record says UNICEF NZ as UN Global Study on Violence Against Children is released


----------



## oddball

Fugitive said:


> Another very interesting article about Child Abuse.
> 
> Scoop: Horror child abuse figures won't fix themselves
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand is shamed by our child abuse record says UNICEF NZ as UN Global Study on Violence Against Children is released



What has this to do with prujudice against Brits in school ? Hatemongering !!


----------



## Fugitive

As per the Article referred to :



> The Study focuses on the nature and extent of violence against children in *five *settings: the home and family; *schools and educational settings;* other institutional settings such as orphanages, children in conflict with the law; in the workplace; and the community and on the streets. As the study makes obvious, violence against children is endemic.


----------



## Fugitive

When expressing your dissatisfaction with certain aspects of NZ Immigrant Life, one of the first retorts that will be chucked at you is "If you don't like it, Leave!".

It is presented as the "solution", which it is not. That very same tactic has been demonstrated perfectly during the progression of this particular thread.
One does not emigrate with the *intention to l*eave. That's total masochism!

You do not spend huge amounts of time and money doing *research *and relocating yourself to what, you hoped, would result in a *better* quality of life, calculating heavily on the *WHAT IF* factor. 

That is where I went wrong. I should have allowed for a large WHAT IF factor. Yes, the problems I have experienced is too much for me to bear and I will be leaving NZ and returning home. However, such a decision, shortly after one move, is very distressing and disappointing. Furthermore, it has huge financial implications, which I did not bargain for.

So the myopic retort "go home" is an extremely *selfish * response. A horse that's been flogged to death. You've taken my money, there's no refund, get out. Much like buying a defective appliance from a store. It's normal to complain if your appliance is defective and the Supplier offers no compensation.


----------



## silvertiger

Born in Liverpool & parents came here in 1974 so I have grown up to be a Kiwi. I have sesn both sides as my parents still live in what you would call az Brit Club.

What I have seen is that the brits are different to the Kiwis however not by much. You will not get the Football but you will get Rugby. You won't get the pubs but you will get great BBQ's.

I think the Brits are 'softer' than the Kiwis, no bare feet etc...

It is really hard to define the differnces as we know some awesome brits & some that are right $%$&$$. Same with any races.

NZ is an awesome country & so relaxed. I have been back to the UK many times & am really glad my parents decided to move.

Every time I come back from Europe I thin what a little &%& this place is in the middle of the Pacific but that changes after a while.

NZ is gonna be very different but really rewarding.

Kiwis are so used to the Brits, there are so many here.

Enjoy NZ it is one of the best this world has to offer


----------



## Soonout

If I told you both myself and wife had to spend a whole day listening to our employers telling us how the BRITISH were responsible for much of the problems associated with NZ, would you believe me? It's of course true, can't wait to get back to the UK and 2008 instead of here in 1978.

Think long and hard and good luck.


----------



## TGM

silvertiger said:


> Enjoy NZ it is one of the best this world has to offer


Sorry but had to smile at that comment. I really don't want to detract from your satisfaction with NZ but it sounds like you've been there for many years and probably don't have the same problems that fresh migrants have, plus you obviously have the support of your family who also live in the country and have given you "an in" to life there.

Have you worked/studied abroad for any length of time and could you please compare that with your experience of NZ?


----------



## Soonout

Iv'e been here 2 years, lived all my time in the UK. I wasn't smiling when I had to do the above and may I say, it got worse. We had to sing Maori songs in front of a packed audience, on our own, before being allowed to step into our place of work. Iv'e got nothing against the Maori's but christ almighty I was close to heading back home then. I should have seen the warning signs, my fault entirely.
Glad I made you smile though.


----------



## loopylinda

I have lived here in Paraparaumu area (Raumati Beach) for 8 months and only had one miserable cow in the playground who said she didn't want my accent rubbing off on her kids so I told her that could be arranged .... I just wouldn't talk to her anymore.
We are going home for the reason of our Son's health cause we cannot get what we need out here and the UK is where we must be but our life was not so bad there anyway .... our friends are pleased we are returning .... yay .... but I would say have a holiday out here for at least a month, look into things .... don't be one of those families that comes out blind taking a leap of faith .... I mean, would you move to another UK town without looking at it first? I know at least two families that did without coming out first (although we ain't one of them I would wish to add!).


----------



## loopylinda

Bullying in Schools .... it's a worldwide thing but I would say that bullying is NOT dealt with in our kids current School. In fact, the curriculum here is 2 years behidn that of the UK. They play games in the afternoon instead of learning .... my Son hates it as he is highly intelligent and finds it all a bit boring!


----------



## masonchard

Hi
I posted the original link and am very surprised by the replies on here
We currently live in the South of France where bullying can be an issue , even by teachers because we are not french , the way of life here is very relaxed and rural , we live in a small village of 500 people on the canal du midi.
We actually moved to France without really visiting the area first , we arrived in a caravan with 2 kids a cat and a dog , we couldn't speak the language , didn't have a job or anywhere to live , we have been here now for 6 years and love the way of life but find things hard with the language as nobody here speaks english so think that NZ would be similar but without language difficulties . We visited my sister for 3 weeks, she lives in Picton near Nelson on the SI so we have an insight into NZ


----------



## alaxe120355

I apologise for my absent due to work comitment As you know I am Maori with Walsh bloodline I am yery proud off my pakeha heritage


----------



## loopylinda

*Aspergers Syndrome and the NZ Education System*

Hi there all,
Thought I would elaborate on my previous message in case it helps one person on here.
Basically, we have been here since December 2007 living on the Kapiti Coast area of New Zealand at a place called Raumati near Paraparaumu. We are a family of four, Son aged 11 and Daughter aged 8. 
Now our lad has Aspergers Syndrome and he started School in February 2008 at the beginning of the 6th year here. It was all going ok for the first month or so but then he started to go drastically down hill emotionally/mentally.
As our Son is deemed highly intelligent with no learning difficulties or behavioural problems, we are unable to access any support for him in School.
For those of you that do not know, Aspergers Syndrome is on the autistic spectrum and is basically high functioning autism. Basically he talks and joins in compared to, say, a Savant autistic person.
In the UK he had great social network and non of his friends had the same condition and he coped with mainstream School but he had support therein because in UK a child has to be catered for emotionally as well as educationally and behaviourally if the need be. When we visited last September 2007 for a brief holiday, we were advised by the School that our lad would be supported in any way that was seemed fit but when push comes to shove, well it ain't happened and now I have removed him.
Bullying I would say, from my experience, is more severe than the UK School our kids went to but any School is only as good as the Headmaster who runs it.
The NZ education system is behind the UK education system by at least 2 years (well it is at the School our kids went/go to and am sure that the School follows a national NZ curriculum).
Without going into too much detail on here, I wrote a letter to the Board of Trustees and received a 6 line reply saying "we are aware of the bullying problems that are occurring in our School and are in emergency meetings with staff in this regard". So they admit there is a problem but hey, that's ok then lol.
Another issue we have had with Aspergers here is our Son was to be rediagnosed with the condition in this country cause a UK diagnosis is not good enough basically even though I have it all in writing etc.
Now we had an appointment for 3rd September having made the appointment in July at beginning of but in August, our appointment was cancelled by the Secretary of the "only Consultant Paedicatrician in New Zealand" who diagnoses because I was told there are too many other kids that need a diagnosis and our lad already has his.
If anybody is considering coming to NZ with kids, (special needs or not) .... visit a School, do you homework etc. on the education system cause on the Kapiti Coast, it ain't all that! 
One of my friends here has said she is happy and she feels we have been unlucky with our Schooling here at the particular School but her Son is only 5 and there is a lot of difference between a child of 5 coming here from, say, UK and a child of 11 and 8. Our Daughter has found it easier to mix cause she don't have autism but I would say these wise words to anybody coming out here with an aspergers child: DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Guest

My hubby, who is a pom thought that the maori's here would be running around in grass skirts and ate British subjects if you got one angry! He personally loved the fact that he spoke 'differently', and has always found kiwis friendly and accepting in both the North and South Island. He does get ribbed at work because he's a pom, but its just good natured banter, and he doesnt take it personally -indeed he gives back as good as he gets!. 

There is a zero tolerance to bullying in NZ schools, and procedures for staff to go through if it is reported; most schools are really on to it, but I understand there are certain schools that have a real bully problem- like moving to any country, you need to carefully assess the right school for your child, and asking locals in the area you are moving to is the best way to do that- they will quickly tell you what the best school is or where everybody 'prefers' to send thier child.


----------



## loopylinda

*Zero tolerance in Schools my arse (lol)*

Ah I could go blue in the face ranting about the education system here. It works for some it don't work for others, we are going home!

I did actually do my homework with regard to this School but we have been offered more back in the UK.

The understanding of Aspergers in NZ is this! Zero! lol.

If a child has learning or behavioural problems, they get help.

If they have Aspergers and non of the above, they don't.

Our lad is now on medication and has never been on medication in his life!

Anyway, still like New Zealand .... just counting the days till I can go home. 126 days and counting till we go to Australia and 133 till we go to UK .... x


----------



## TGM

Bullying in New Zealand schools is a significant problem, it's not only the children who bully but also some of the teachers, which is pretty unique in NZ. I did some research into this a while back and was shocked to see how endemic it is. It starts at school level and carries onto into the workplace. 

Some schools do have policies to deal with it but many don't, quite often the staff themselves really don't have the first idea of how to tackle the problem. 

I don't have the links with me just now, however, there are a few that I can remember. This one is from "Bullying in Schools and the Law" 

"As statistics indicate, at least half of all New Zealand children will be abused in someway at school by their peers. Workplace figures further support the widespread impact of bullying in the work force. 

Statistically, anyone can be a victim - and it is acknowledged that individuals who experience bullying "are often above average performers, efficient and better at what they do than those who bully them". In fact bully's can target those who they envy and those who they feel would refuse to be subservient to them.

There is a culture of cruelty that flourishes in schools - posing major legal issues for schools."

and this one from a news report in April of this year

"According to the Youth 2000 survey of 10,000 secondary school students, 1 in 3 students are bullied at least once during the school year. Three percent of all students have even stayed away from school, at least once in a month, because they were afraid of being bullied.

New Zealand Aotearoa Adolescent Health and Development (NZAAHD) executive officer Sarah Helm says that the issue of bullying in schools is not new, but needs to be dealt with now.

"There have been a number of groups that have been calling for systemic change in schools for a long time now, but they have been disregarded."


It is probably a cultural thing in NZ. There seems to be an attitude that it is the victim's fault and that all they need to do is "harden up" 

Schools do seem to have a problem with defining bullying too: what one person may consider gentle ribbing another may find deeply insulting. Good sense would tell us that *all *forms of denigration should be stopped.

If anyone is interested in finding out more about this there is plenty of information out there on the net.


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

I moved to New Zealand seven years ago, from London.

I have experienced no prejudice at all. I don't believe NZers are prejudiced against British people at all. 

I will, however, qualify this comment in one way. NZers around Auckland - pakeha in particular - are a very conformist bunch. If you do anything that is a bit outside the norm, then quite a few people will keep out of your way. 

Normally, that doesn't affect British people particularly because we are so similar to New Zealanders, however, someone from a public-school or upper class background might strike a few difficulties.

Also, don't mention Wayne Barnes. It genuinely irritates people!

Maori can be a particularly great bunch to know, and tbh I've found them easier to relate to non-Maori NZers because Maori tend to be more upfront.

I know lots of people from other countries, and they have a much harder time than British people do. We are definately most highly favoured. I would say that I don't even really feel like an immigrant. However, my wife is South African and she has experienced quite a bit of prejudice.


----------



## debz12

Hi
We have lived in Christchurch for almost 11 years - moved form Lincolnshire having been born and bred there!! We have two kids our son who is 11 was born in the UK and our daughter aged 8 was born here. I can honestly say that in all that time we have never come across any prejudice, of course we get the odd "whinging pom" comment and the favourite "warm beer" quote!! But we have a mixture of Kiwi friends - who are great - and English friends. My best friend is a Kiwi, I have known her for almost ten years. I agree with some of the previous comments though about the "brit clubs", some of them do tend to stick together in their own little cliques and then whinge and complain that NZ is so different to the UK! Of course it is, get used to it, if you don't like it then go home! To be honest I think thats what gets a lot of Kiwis backs up and maybe thats where the problems lie. I think if you come with a positive outlook, expect to have setbacks and the occasional homesick day then you should be fine! Good Luck!


----------



## loopylinda

*There is not zero tolerance in Raumati for bullying!*



kiwibird said:


> my hubby, who is a pom thought that the maori's here would be running around in grass skirts and ate british subjects if you got one angry! He personally loved the fact that he spoke 'differently', and has always found kiwis friendly and accepting in both the north and south island. He does get ribbed at work because he's a pom, but its just good natured banter, and he doesnt take it personally -indeed he gives back as good as he gets!.
> 
> There is a zero tolerance to bullying in nz schools, and procedures for staff to go through if it is reported; most schools are really on to it, but i understand there are certain schools that have a real bully problem- like moving to any country, you need to carefully assess the right school for your child, and asking locals in the area you are moving to is the best way to do that- they will quickly tell you what the best school is or where everybody 'prefers' to send thier child.


i am going to name and shame the school. Raumati south school in raumati south, paraparaumu. Headmaster said to me when i complained about the bullying that 25% of the kids do what they are supposed to do and the other 75% either have behavioural or emotional difficulties and from my son's year 6 class, i would say 90% had learning difficulties.
Anyway, i am not bitter (seriously .... But my husband and i were only saying yesterday we wish we had saved our money on going and all the hassle lol) but it looks like our lad is getting a place in a specialist unit here in uk.
Was told by nz autism society that kids with aspergers do not fare well in school - they have to stay in mainstream school until aged 13 and they are usually taken out and home schooled by parents, that is if they don't try to kill themselves.
Unfortunately, we have a child that fell in the latter group so we took him out and made our way home.
Nice country, nice scenery, nice people! Crap education system when it comes to aspergers. 
This country (uk) is not much better with 90,000 kids with condition of autism in total uk but only 7,500 spaces in specialist provision schools. 
Something has gone wrong worldwide. 
I do not hate new zealand in case anybody thinks otherwise lol.
It was wonderful and has changed me as a person for the better for the whole experience i would say. I am far more assertive now, far more laid back and far less materialistic.


----------



## loopylinda

*heritage*



alaxe120355 said:


> I apologise for my absent due to work comitment As you know I am Maori with Walsh bloodline I am yery proud off my pakeha heritage


Nobody is saying you should not be proud of your heritage, the conversation is about experiences of Schooling in New Zealand and living in New Zealand.

My experiences are as put.

Are you saying you are Maori with Welsh bloodline by the way as you put Walsh?


----------



## crete7

opawaman said:


> dont worry ,lots of poms/irish out here, great place


Hi there,
I was wondering that as a bricklayer, stonemason, and general builder, would it be possible to get there and find work off the books until one can get established over there.
Cheers Geoff


----------



## topcat83

masonchard said:


> It's a pity that bullying seems to be the norm


I think this is very school dependent. My kids school had bullying (and drug!) problems in the UK - but my friends kids over here have no problems at all.

Move to the right area, and the chances of problems are low...


----------



## AndreD

loopylinda said:


> i am going to name and shame the school. Raumati south school in raumati south, paraparaumu. Headmaster said to me when i complained about the bullying that 25% of the kids do what they are supposed to do and the other 75% either have behavioural or emotional difficulties and from my son's year 6 class, i would say 90% had learning difficulties.
> Anyway, i am not bitter (seriously .... But my husband and i were only saying yesterday we wish we had saved our money on going and all the hassle lol) but it looks like our lad is getting a place in a specialist unit here in uk.
> Was told by nz autism society that kids with aspergers do not fare well in school - they have to stay in mainstream school until aged 13 and they are usually taken out and home schooled by parents, that is if they don't try to kill themselves.
> Unfortunately, we have a child that fell in the latter group so we took him out and made our way home.
> Nice country, nice scenery, nice people! Crap education system when it comes to aspergers.
> This country (uk) is not much better with 90,000 kids with condition of autism in total uk but only 7,500 spaces in specialist provision schools.
> Something has gone wrong worldwide.
> I do not hate new zealand in case anybody thinks otherwise lol.
> It was wonderful and has changed me as a person for the better for the whole experience i would say. I am far more assertive now, far more laid back and far less materialistic.


Ah, Raumati South School. I grew up in New Zealand and went to Raumati South School, and I can see why you consider the education system to be crap. RSS is probably the worst primary school in Paraparaumu when it comes to actual education, especially mathematics.
Though I was never bullied (probably because I'm a NZer), I remember there being some 'ribbing' of other nationalities and the occasional 'serious' bullying. 

Though to be honest, I didn't think it was as bad as what my younger brother experienced when our family moved to Australia. He was teased mercilessly for being a New Zealander until he changed to a school with more of an 'international population', rather than 100% Australian.
This may have been the reason for your trouble with Raumati South School - too many NZers! 

However, I can see how someone with Aspergers might be bullied more often than others, no matter which school they were at.


----------



## Chrisinnz

I also have a child with a learning disability. I'm now a bit worried about him. We're Brits from Australia and are leaving after 20 years because of the prejudice here (we thought there was something wrong with us for many years but have now heard it's common). We're about the move to NZ. Was told by great Kiwi people in Australia that are great friends that the Kiwis are very accepting and we shouldn't have the same problems (they also face prejudice here often). After this posting, however, I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## topcat83

Of course this IS a generalisation, but Kiwis are a different character to Australians.
I've found them generally less in-your-face. In fact they're quite British  You'll generally (again) find their relationship with the Maori population is better than the Australians relationship with the Aborigines. So they do tend to have less prejudices. Of course it's not perfect....

I'd say pick your area. A lot will depend on the school your child ends up in. Look at the decile rating for the school. This takes in a number of factors, but indicates the background of the pupils. Unfortunately (like so many other countries) the poorer the background of the intake the rougher the school.

Where are you thinking of moving to? There are books that will give you an indication of the character of each of the suburbs in Auckland that might help the choice.


----------



## Chrisinnz

Hi Top Cat,

That news was great to hear. Glad the Kiwis are friendlier (We have lots of Kiwi friends in Australia who are great so I was surprised by the comments on this thread). 

We are moving to Christchurch and have looked at school results and gone by that for areas. There are a few schools with good results but the best one, surprise surprise, is in an area with million dollar houses, which we can't afford. If you have a site that I can really check out the details you mentionned that would be great as I can't find much information on schools and they're vital. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## topcat83

Chrisinnz said:


> If you have a site that I can really check out the details you mentioned that would be great


Try this one... Schools : Education : Internet Gateway - Reference - Christchurch City Libraries


----------



## Darla.R

YoungsSpecialLondon said:


> I moved to New Zealand seven years ago, from London.
> 
> I have experienced no prejudice at all. I don't believe NZers are prejudiced against British people at all.
> 
> I will, however, qualify this comment in one way. NZers around Auckland - pakeha in particular - are a very conformist bunch. If you do anything that is a bit outside the norm, then quite a few people will keep out of your way.
> 
> Normally, that doesn't affect British people particularly because we are so similar to New Zealanders, however, someone from a public-school or upper class background might strike a few difficulties.
> 
> Also, don't mention Wayne Barnes. It genuinely irritates people!
> 
> Maori can be a particularly great bunch to know, and tbh I've found them easier to relate to non-Maori NZers because Maori tend to be more upfront.
> 
> I know lots of people from other countries, and they have a much harder time than British people do. We are definately most highly favoured. I would say that I don't even really feel like an immigrant. However, my wife is South African and she has experienced quite a bit of prejudice.


That's shocking, what happened to her and was it in Auckland or where you live in Hamilton? the latter seems like such a genteel sort of place. It being a university town I'd have thought it would be a bit more accommodating towards different nationalities, even Afrikaners.

I suppose the troubled days of the Sprinboks test are still fresh in the minds of some, or perhaps it's just the troubled minds that are the problem ?


----------



## Song_Si

life to an old thread!

the stats, elsewhere on this forum - bear out that NZ is a real mix of nationalities/cultures
I can only speak from my own exp - in some jobs I've worked in I felt like the token Kiwi!
At Wellington Hospital in 2004 we had 110 UK-trained doctors on staff; ED was monopolised by Scots (a subtle takeover bid!); my last long-term contact with a gov't dept (Wellington) my manager was from California, colleagues included Irish, English, Scottish, Sri Lankan, German. And an NZ-born Italian. Several of our senior management were recruited (my job!) from UK - best man/woman for the job.

My immediate neighbours were a retired English couple, and an Indian pharmacist and family.

Significant contrast though to where I spent much of my leisure time in Wairarapa 150km north, sheep and dairy farming country and the town I stayed in most often (freinds' farm) was probably 95% Kiwi rural folk; not that they would not welcome people from overseas, more that overseas people had no reason/employment to settle there.

Again, only my exp, not seeking and argy-bargy!

My comment on Wayne Barnes would always be 'get over it'.


----------



## topcat83

Song_Si said:


> life to an old thread!


I think it's called 'when one is bored one will browse through old threads that are likely to stir things up and try and resurrect them'. 

I personally am bored with people who do it.


----------



## Darla.R

I think it's important to remember that many nationalities visit this website and not all of them will be looking for a' little Britain' down under. NZ is a real mixture of cultures.

Also I'm interested in finding out what happened to YSL's wife, I'm sure that South Africans will want to know too.


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> I think it's important to remember that many nationalities visit this website and not all of them will be looking for a' little Britain' down under. NZ is a real mixture of cultures.
> 
> Also I'm interested in finding out what happened to YSL's wife, I'm sure that South Africans will want to know too.


Not sure what that has to do with resurrecting an old post from 2009.


----------



## Johanna

topcat83 said:


> Not sure what that has to do with resurrecting an old post from 2009.


I have to agree with you topcat.


----------



## kiwigser

Johanna said:


> I have to agree with you topcat.


You sometimes have to feel sorry for the Kiwis, they are often outnumbered by the Brits especially in certain areas of Auckland.


----------



## anski

kiwigser said:


> You sometimes have to feel sorry for the Kiwis, they are often outnumbered by the Brits especially in certain areas of Auckland.


I agree, I am almost certain I once read there are more languages spoken in Auckland than anywhere in the world.


----------



## kiwigser

anski said:


> I agree, I am almost certain I once read there are more languages spoken in Auckland than anywhere in the world.


Yes our dive club in Botany has 1 lebanease, 1 Chinease, 2 Dutch, several SA's about 6 Kiwis and Brits everywhere.


----------



## Darla.R

Makes you wonder where all the Kiwis are!


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> Makes you wonder where all the Kiwis are!


They are travelling the world or have moved to quieter spots.


----------



## Darla.R

That'll be it.


----------

